# To heavyiron



## MRS.KOS (Feb 17, 2012)

Honey is free to add to this whenever he wants.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## fitter420 (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome Back, KOS.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 17, 2012)

^^^ Hahaha, I just going to say I think KOS hijacked her account.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## MRS.KOS (Feb 17, 2012)

Nope still me.Beleive it or not he has been busy on the treadmill watching WOLVERINE for the 15th time.He told me how to post pics and where to look to own dlats.He is alot of things but a liar isnt one of them.


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 17, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> ^^^ Hahaha, I just going to say I think KOS hijacked her account.


Good for him then!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 17, 2012)

bravo bravo! good show...KOS thatta boy


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome back KOS!


----------



## custom (Feb 17, 2012)

MRS.KOS said:


> Honey is free to add to this whenever he wants.


I just puked all over my keyboard thanks alot


----------



## custom (Feb 17, 2012)

MRS.KOS said:


> Honey is free to add to this whenever he wants.


 Someone needs a fucking tummy tuck in the worse way. Your hand isnt that big to hide that gut


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 17, 2012)

custom said:


> Someone needs a fucking tummy tuck in the worse way. Your hand isnt that big to hide that gut



That's not very nice.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 17, 2012)

Have mercy Mrs T!


----------



## MRS.KOS (Feb 17, 2012)

custom said:


> Someone needs a fucking tummy tuck in the worse way. Your hand isnt that big to hide that gut


 
I had a baby.I am sure you look awesome,lets see.


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 17, 2012)

custom said:


> Someone needs a fucking tummy tuck in the worse way. Your hand isnt that big to hide that gut



Negged for never closing dicksucker


----------



## h2otapout (Feb 17, 2012)

OMG rude peeps, she is hot ! Well done


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 17, 2012)

The question is......Will benj be secretly upset he cant post the brown eye on AG now?


----------



## custom (Feb 17, 2012)

MRS.KOS said:


> I had a baby.I am sure you look awesome,lets see.


I know one thing Id never let my girl look like that as you can see in my previous posts   lol


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 17, 2012)

Custom will never show himself, he's unjerked, and untan. His "girl", he posted a picture of, looks very worn out. IMO, of course =)


----------



## GFR (Feb 17, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Negged for never closing dicksucker


x2

I negged that faggot also.


Everyone neg custom...reps for anyone who neggs him.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 17, 2012)

custom said:


> I know one thing Id never let my girl look like that as you can see in my previous posts   lol


LOL, your girl has low self esteem. I can see that from that picture you posted, and this post alone. How much work did you have done to her to look sub-par?


----------



## custom (Feb 17, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Negged for never closing dicksucker


 Little guy negged me oh no Im leaving IM forever I cant believe this Im so upset Im never coming back to the States. Im gonna jump off my balcony right now....Im so upset.  WHO GIVES A FUCK YOU LITTLE PRICK WHAT YOU DO!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 17, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> LOL, your girl has low self esteem. I can see that from that picture you posted, and this post alone. How much work did you have done to her to look sub-par?



Well how do we know he even has a gfriend...maybe its like grynch or madmann....pic with that near supermodel chick or you are a liar


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 17, 2012)

Did you check out the pics of my cock?

I did it for you.


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 17, 2012)

Negged


----------



## custom (Feb 17, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> LOL, your girl has low self esteem. I can see that from that picture you posted, and this post alone. How much work did you have done to her to look sub-par?


bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 17, 2012)

I enjoyed your flowing tears, when old Vannesb's wife beat out your tired sack of shit for  the win in the swimsuit contest.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 17, 2012)

well...another internet legend

who would have guessed he wouldnt show


bwhahahaha is an amazing comeback


----------



## custom (Feb 17, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> LOL, your girl has low self esteem. I can see that from that picture you posted, and this post alone. How much work did you have done to her to look sub-par?


 I can bet any amount youll be or already have beat off to those pics. Put you girl or dog up bro. Care to run a pole to see whos who. I doubt it very very much


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 17, 2012)

LOL, your girl is going to look like a wrinkled up, leathery sack of shit in 5 years. 
You will still be small and weak.
I win. 
Have a good day.


----------



## custom (Feb 17, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I enjoyed your flowing tears, when old Vannesb's wife beat out your tired sack of shit for the win in the swimsuit contest.


Stop bro your making an ass of yourself. The truth is in the pics bro. Just stop


----------



## custom (Feb 17, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> LOL, your girl is going to look like a wrinkled up, leathery sack of shit in 5 years.
> You will still be small and weak.
> I win.
> Have a good day.


I used to say thing like that also when I was back in grade school but it always ended in Im rupper your glue whatever you say....ah shut the fuck up dickwad


----------



## custom (Feb 17, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> well...another internet legend
> 
> who would have guessed he wouldnt show
> 
> ...


When I grow a second chin like yourself and my dick shrinks down to the size in your video (3 inches) Ill show ....lol


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 17, 2012)

Truth hurts, huh?

Your girl looks like a cosmetic sugery train wreck.

Botched boob job? Check.
Leathery skin? Check.
Looks like a junkie who has been throat fucked by 20 niggers? Check.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 17, 2012)

You know how many slutski's like that I could snatch up?

One look at me, and your girl would be gone.

23 year old stallion, just smashing away at that. 

Her rubbing my muscles as she violently slams my cock down her throat.


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 17, 2012)

MRS.KOS said:


> I had a baby.


I had a baby too it was delicious. Just need something to wash it down with.. ahha .. im staying tuned..
ps Nice Booty..


----------



## rage racing (Feb 17, 2012)

fitter420 said:


> The question is......Will benj be secretly upset he cant post the brown eye on AG now?


 
Not as upset as I am.....


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 17, 2012)

Fuck it, I'm doing it anyway.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> LOL, your girl is going to look like a wrinkled up, leathery sack of shit in 5 years.
> You will still be small and weak.
> I win.
> Have a good day.



i usually don't say shit about other women because i'm 50, no supermodel and don't have room to talk buttttt in light of how custom is talking about mrs kos i will


i collect pictures of beautiful women, i adore them, and certainly know beauty when i see it. mrs kos has a certain kind of beauty you see in fine art paintings, you'd never see some leathery gone-by party girl with a cheap assed playboy bunny tatt in. 

custom's girl looks ok when the pic is small but click it again and make it big. she has a very small head and no chin. she has weird shaped ears and in total a gollem look about her. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...44851-swimsuit-contest-come-join-dsc03419.jpg

 she's far from perfect and looks like her best was quite a few years back. her belly looks like she's a mom too it's pretty leathery n loose above her navel with way too common ho bauble piercing. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...73020-swimsuit-contest-come-join-dsc03420.jpg


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 17, 2012)

I would have never started on him or her, but, like you said, he attacked someones wife, so it's war.

I never attack women, only sweet talk them. You know this firsthand


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 17, 2012)

*GO GO GADET TELESCOPING NECK!*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 17, 2012)

custom said:


> When I grow a second chin like yourself and my dick shrinks down to the size in your video (3 inches) Ill show ....lol


 damn...thats weak sauce boy...you really are horrible at this...even for a gimmick


----------



## custom (Feb 17, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Truth hurts, huh?
> 
> Your girl looks like a cosmetic sugery train wreck.
> 
> ...


 Lets not talk about your mom anymore


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 17, 2012)

*THESE KNEES HAVE SEEN BETTER DAYS....*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 17, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i usually don't say shit about other women because i'm 50, no supermodel and don't have room to talk buttttt in light of how custom is talking about mrs kos i will
> 
> 
> i collect pictures of beautiful women, i adore them, and certainly know beauty when i see it. mrs kos has a certain kind of beauty you see in fine art paintings, you'd never see some leathery gone-by party girl with a cheap assed playboy bunny tatt in.
> ...


 
i will show wife what you said...she will be flattered...as for his girl...one its fake...he probly dont know her...two she is a plastic surgery butterface...the end


----------



## custom (Feb 17, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i usually don't say shit about other women because i'm 50, no supermodel and don't have room to talk buttttt in light of how custom is talking about mrs kos i will
> 
> 
> i collect pictures of beautiful women, i adore them, and certainly know beauty when i see it. mrs kos has a certain kind of beauty you see in fine art paintings, you'd never see some leathery gone-by party girl with a cheap assed playboy bunny tatt in.
> ...


At 50 your eyes went well before your body Im sure


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 17, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> *THESE KNEES HAVE SEEN BETTER DAYS....*


 its the tiny details that make a woman beautiful


that chicks legs and knees are fucked


----------



## custom (Feb 17, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> *THESE KNEES HAVE SEEN BETTER DAYS....*


 Are you kidding bro a knee thats it


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 17, 2012)

Leave this section for good. I'm tearing you to shreds right now.

Just stick to WP's section. No one will find you there haHAHA


----------



## GFR (Feb 17, 2012)

The real question here is will custom quit the site before he turns red?


----------



## custom (Feb 17, 2012)

Tell you what Sissybenj lets put up pics of your girl against mine and let heavyiron judge loser leaves IM are you in or out


----------



## GFR (Feb 17, 2012)

You will quit anyway so it's not worth his trouble.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 17, 2012)

doesnt count if you cant even prove its your chick dude

we now bens chick

you with the girl
her with your screen name
something


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 17, 2012)

LOL. I would never make the mistake of doing that.
No matter what your girl looks like, people can find ways to tear them down.
You know this first hand. KOS has seen this. I maybe be psychotic, but I still have some common sense.

Since you like to smack talk me, why not go pic for pic with me?

With your "big ballin'" status, you should be jacked and tan.


----------



## custom (Feb 17, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> doesnt count if you cant even prove its your chick dude
> 
> we now bens chick
> 
> ...


 Been posting the same chick for over a year bro just about everyone has seen my pics what more you want


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 17, 2012)

LOL @ me getting the boot before you. They need me for entertainment. You're just another regular poster. You have no value.

I have shown my cock. I rule the roost.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 17, 2012)

its not his chick...i bet money he cant prove it is
obvious gimmick is obvious


why does he only show up to defend dlats?


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 17, 2012)

I will crush you man to man. This is a fact. I'm going to make you run, with your tail between your legs.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 17, 2012)

Come the fuck at me, bitch. This is going to be a good one.
I will out muscle you, and out cock you. You don't have the balls for this shit.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 17, 2012)

well we know ben has a huge porn star like cock


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 17, 2012)

I hope you're happy. I wen't to extreme measures for you. You at least owe me a reach around. Deal?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 17, 2012)

My wife is very possesive.

I gave up cheating,few years back.

you missed out...i was doing every body....even this fat black girl


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> *GO GO GADET TELESCOPING NECK!*



if you know anyone with that type of head and chin you see them do this a lot when they are aware of a camera. it keeps their chin from disappearing into their neck. i knew a guy like this n every time i saw him all i could think of was frank zappa's song trying to grow a chin.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow, black girls?

I definitely had a shot!


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 17, 2012)

KOS your back!  Ha ha!  I hope you have seen what bigbenj has been up to these past few days.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 17, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> if you know anyone with that type of head and chin you see them do this a lot when they are aware of a camera. it keeps their chin from disappearing into their neck. i knew a guy like this n every time i saw him all i could think of was frank zappa's song trying to grow a chin.


What the fuck are you, some kind of detective?
Officer Cougar


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2012)

custom said:


> At 50 your eyes went well before your body Im sure



look at my albums here then tell me i don't know what a sexy and or beautiful woman is. i also recognize gollem when i see him.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> What the fuck are you, some kind of detective?
> Officer Cougar



no but people like that are freaky, you can't help but stare.


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice boat bro!! Come on people. Lets stop bashing peoples gf, wives and ect. That shit don't slide. Just because their man does something doesn't give anyone the right to bash that persons significant other. Everyone doesn't like the same thing thats y we all look different.


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 17, 2012)

Damn you guys!  I pinned my pre bed peptides and I'm supposed to try and relax.  But this stuff is to good to miss the play by play. Im just waiting for bigbenj to say, "Well, its bipolar time because, nigga, you just fucked up!"

Love it!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 17, 2012)

He already knows what time it is.


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 17, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> He already knows what time it is.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2012)

so many different artists painted milky skinned women with reddish blonde hair.... if you really like this kind of art, and i do, there's no way you can see mrskos and not see the similarities.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 17, 2012)

holy shit....just checked this thread and it has gotten so fuckin awesome! BigBenj and KOS (welcome bak) choo choo train.....choochoo!!!!

COME AT ME BROOOOOOOO!


----------



## custom (Feb 17, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I will crush you man to man. This is a fact. I'm going to make you run, with your tail between your legs.


 I will never post pics of me with a woman, because I am a loner.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 17, 2012)

custom said:


> Someone needs a fucking tummy tuck in the worse way. Your hand isnt that big to hide that gut



This right here deserves mass negging, reason why girls on IM are in endangered species and tranny love is the norm.


----------



## Imosted (Feb 17, 2012)

MRS.KOS said:


> Honey is free to add to this whenever he wants.




I dont like KOS abit but he is a lucky guy


PS you guys are a bunch of fucking fags, Both MS kos and Customs chick are hot. Bash each other even kill each other, why the fuck you guys shitting on the ladies.


----------



## boss (Feb 18, 2012)

custom said:


> I know one thing Id never let my girl look like that as you can see in my previous posts   lol




Custom all you do is talk shit. You're life must be so pathetic. Single,fat,lonely and munching on mcdicks all day. You're a loser man. 


Mrs kos post more haha


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 18, 2012)

KOS’s Mrs KOS looks fine, a real next door honey, he should be proud and Custom will always be paying someone to suck his Johnson…….neg the prick…...


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 18, 2012)

MRS.KOS said:


> Honey is free to add to this whenever he wants.



Those are some nice titties


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 18, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i usually don't say shit about other women because i'm 50, no supermodel and don't have room to talk buttttt in light of how custom is talking about mrs kos i will
> 
> 
> i collect pictures of beautiful women, i adore them, and certainly know beauty when i see it. mrs kos has a certain kind of beauty you see in fine art paintings, you'd never see some leathery gone-by party girl with a cheap assed playboy bunny tatt in.
> ...



What's with the all the sponsorship tats? It's like she's a living breathing walking talking NASCAR.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 18, 2012)

Less posting and more pics....


----------



## Saney (Feb 18, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Less posting and more pics....



I agree.

And I'm going to stop picking fights with KOS because 1) I'd fuck his wife over the girl who just left my house. 2) Because he and she have the balls to post nudes on a Male BB forum. and 3) Because I can't do 100lb DB Arnies


I bow down to the master






(This Message is Saney Approved )


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Did you check out the pics of my cock?
> 
> I did it for you.



OMG....


----------



## Saney (Feb 18, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> *GO GO GADET TELESCOPING NECK!*



Funniest fucking post EVER

(i pee'd myself while i choked on my raisin brand crunch)


----------



## cube789 (Feb 18, 2012)

that is fuking funny lol


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> well we know ben has a huge porn star like cock



You and Ben need to get a room.....and please post the pictures.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 18, 2012)

So not only is heavy pimping people for gear, now he is making members post nudes to get un-banned?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 18, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> So not only is heavy pimping people for gear, now he is making members post nudes to get un-banned?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 18, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> So not only is heavy pimping people for gear, now he is making members post nudes to get un-banned?


Only seems fair...


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 18, 2012)

Heavy I know your just waiting for your chance at a "moon landing",

*when two men in the gym locker room bend over at the same time while facing away from each other and their naked butts touch....


jk playa!!!


----------



## Madmann (Feb 18, 2012)

MRS.KOS said:


> Honey is free to add to this whenever he wants.


 
Left your chubby butt a message >> *HERE* <<

I doubt you will have the guts to respond.

Even though you have the guts to jiggle around.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 18, 2012)

you pretend you have girlfriends on the internet


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 18, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you pretend you have girlfriends on the internet



Me too!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 18, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> Heavy I know your just waiting for your chance at a "moon landing",
> 
> *when two men in the gym locker room bend over at the same time while facing away from each other and their naked butts touch....
> 
> ...


I can't believe how many guys walk around naked at our gym. I was putting my bag in a locker today and not even 1 foot away some guy was taking off his shorts. I seriously have not seen more naked guys since joining 24 hour fitness. The bad thing is 98% of them are out of shape so its hairy obese naked mens....


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 18, 2012)

dude I was thinking the same shit today....I bent over to untie my shoes, fucking stand back up and there was two naked men that appeared from nowhere in there 60's right in front of me...Guuuuuuuu!


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 18, 2012)

So you would be more comfortable if they were young, in shape, and hung like a horse?


----------



## Saney (Feb 18, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> The bad thing is 98% of them are out of shape so its hairy obese naked mens....



You got a problem with ppl like me Mr.??


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 18, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> So you would be more comfortable if they were young, in shape, and hung like a horse?


Makes me tingle inside a little....


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 18, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> so you would be more comfortable if they were young, in shape, and hung like a horse?


yes.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 18, 2012)

Si ^^^


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## Saney (Feb 18, 2012)

More Nudes of your wife please.


Thank you


----------



## Bowden (Feb 18, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> dude I was thinking the same shit today....I bent over to untie my shoes, fucking stand back up and there was two naked men that appeared from nowhere in there 60's right in front of me...Guuuuuuuu!



Damn it.
When will old guys learn to stay out of the gym.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 18, 2012)

uuuuuum  not exactly what was meant....^^^


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 18, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> So not only is heavy pimping people for gear, now he is making members post nudes to get un-banned?


 
Its like a big IM Mafia..... I want in


----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 18, 2012)

custom said:


> i just puked all over my keyboard thanks alot


----------



## Saney (Feb 18, 2012)

Fat ppl like me always have hot gf's

Only mine is an awesomely amazing E-Girl who is the hottest girl on the planet


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 18, 2012)

at least egirls dont bitch


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 18, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I can't believe how many guys walk around naked at our gym. I was putting my bag in a locker today and not even 1 foot away some guy was taking off his shorts. I seriously have not seen more naked guys since joining 24 hour fitness. The bad thing is 98% of them are out of shape so its hairy obese naked mens....



No shit.  There's always some old man just walking around naked. Get a towel!


----------



## Saney (Feb 18, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> at least egirls dont bitch



yes, and they are inexpensive gf's to have during the holidays as well.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 18, 2012)

How the fuck did I miss this thread? Ms KOS, you are very attractive!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 18, 2012)

KelJu said:


> How the fuck did I miss this thread? Ms KOS, you are very attractive!



Probably busy beating off to bigbenjs thread with his pictures


----------



## KelJu (Feb 18, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Probably busy beating off to bigbenjs thread with his pictures


----------



## GMC1 (Feb 18, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> So not only is heavy pimping people for gear, now he is making members post nudes to get un-banned?


 
Well....Power does corrupt, just saying...since he was promoted to BIG CHEESE, just wait and see what's next


----------



## MRS.KOS (Feb 23, 2012)

My avi thing.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2012)

its too big dummy!!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a 24 inch monitor....


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 23, 2012)

Bro that's life size on a 24


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 23, 2012)

I used to hate it when people posted pics too big....


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 26, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 26, 2012)

Damn KOS... that's a fine lookin bitch.

Also, negged Heavyiron for Agent Yes support... lolwut ?


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 28, 2012)

custom said:


> Someone needs a fucking tummy tuck in the worse way. Your hand isnt that big to hide that gut



tell us custom,

how does one fix a butt chin and grease face worse then 5 guys burgers?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 28, 2012)

he probly has these saved anyway


----------



## Trinidad (Dec 28, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Damn KOS... that's a fine lookin bitch.



Some low standards you have there buddy.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 28, 2012)

you are cool now eddie


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 28, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> he probly has these saved anyway



Hell yeah!

IML supporting hot mama....


----------



## blergs. (Jan 2, 2013)

h2otapout said:


> OMG rude peeps, she is hot ! Well done



AGREED!!!!  threads bookmarked for later! ;-)


----------



## blergs. (Jan 2, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Negged for never closing dicksucker



agreed!


----------

